# Hurricane Harvey



## SandpitMedic (Aug 28, 2017)

Anyone on the board been activated to head to the disaster area for aid? 
I know we have a few members from Texas. Stay safe.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 28, 2017)

We sent two 407s and crew from our region to Texas. I signed up for the 2nd wave if needed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 28, 2017)

@TransportJockey and @RocketMedic


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## CALEMT (Aug 28, 2017)

Chase said:


>









Arnold would be pleased.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Aug 28, 2017)

NYS (or city) sent about 150 memebers from task force one, with some air national guard folks. I'm on standby(TF-2/NYS the state's team not the city). USAR and Task force one:
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...y-workers-texas-wake-harvey-article-1.3446527


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 28, 2017)

My local AMR put 4 peo0le on standby and theyre losing their minds about how short staffed they will be. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cruiseforever (Aug 29, 2017)

An ambulance task force was sent south from our area.


----------



## jbiedebach (Aug 29, 2017)

I had a chance to go but I work too many different jobs and could not get time off from them all. I am picking up shifts to backfill others though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 29, 2017)

Checking in: Cypress Creek has flooded and cut our district essentially in half. Got to work with some amazing volunteers and some of the good folks from the Cajun Navy and good people all around. Harris County Pct. 4 constables and their Humvee are amazing too, chest-high water met its match. I'm fine, no flooding in my neighborhood yet and we still have power and water. Home today than back tomorrow


----------



## NysEms2117 (Aug 29, 2017)

rumors say i'm getting sent down from NYS. 2nd team from NY. Here to support you guys/gals. Pm me if you need anything(maybe i can sneak it in a bag from NYS)


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 29, 2017)

Very strongly recommend you bring a space heater to dry boots/shoes with. There's a lot of puddles and wet feet suck.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Aug 29, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Very strongly recommend you bring a space heater to dry boots/shoes with. There's a lot of puddles and wet feet suck.


got space heater, mini garbage bags, big garbage bags(for wrapping socks and clothes in) and 3 pairs of boots (chippewa work boots, and 2 pairs of tacti-cool boots). rest of the gear NYS sends me with.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 29, 2017)

We saw the sun! It's getting better here.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 30, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> got space heater, mini garbage bags, big garbage bags(for wrapping socks and clothes in) and 3 pairs of boots (chippewa work boots, and 2 pairs of tacti-cool boots). rest of the gear NYS sends me with.



Be safe dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 30, 2017)

My county was hit hard. One city wiped off the map. Another under the real possibility of half of it being underwater. We have crews who lost everything and are still on duty working their asses off. We have been in surge mode since Thursday and lots of our staff have been sleeping in any spare spot they can. At one point we had only one hospital open in the county, and we are compeltely cut off form Houston for the time being. We actually are running out of almost everything right now.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 30, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> My county was hit hard. One city wiped off the map. Another under the real possibility of half of it being underwater. We have crews who lost everything and are still on duty working their asses off. We have been in surge mode since Thursday and lots of our staff have been sleeping in any spare spot they can. At one point we had only one hospital open in the county, and we are compeltely cut off form Houston for the time being. We actually are running out of almost everything right now.



Yikes! Hope you and your family are safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 30, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Yikes! Hope you and your family are safe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are. The island flooded, but I'm above the waters, and most of them have already drained out. I'm exhausted. Her and the puppers are all safe and sound, just annoyed I've been gone way more than home since Wednesday.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Aug 30, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> My county was hit hard. One city wiped off the map. Another under the real possibility of half of it being underwater. We have crews who lost everything and are still on duty working their asses off. We have been in surge mode since Thursday and lots of our staff have been sleeping in any spare spot they can. At one point we had only one hospital open in the county, and we are compeltely cut off form Houston for the time being. We actually are running out of almost everything right now.


if it helps, We're on our way! We're heading out in a few hours, more NYS USAR teams, and air national guard inbound.
edit: with supplies(mostly medicine) from both NY and NJ. First stop is katy(at least for now).


----------



## TraumaTart (Aug 30, 2017)

The pride of Mobile Alabama, the USAR unit of Mobile Fire Rescue has gassed up and packed the 18- wheeler full of K-9s, trauma Dr.s, generators, medics, swift water gear, med supplies. Two 'Duck' boats that usually haul sightseers around the harbor have been loaded on flatbeds and Gone To Texas. Ya'll in the middle of it, please be careful.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 31, 2017)

Social media saved a lot of lives.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Aug 31, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Social media saved a lot of lives.


we were doing flights last night off of social media intel.... 3/5 were still there. Got raw skin on my shoulders from the harnesses. Still going. 
Was in katy, moving to the city on houston blvd.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 31, 2017)

Stay safe out there.  

and remember, highly paid IT guys and executives don't get to play on USAR teams


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Aug 31, 2017)

Drove ambulances from Arizona 19 hours straight.. We are still
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 in Arlington.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Aug 31, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> Stay safe out there.
> 
> and remember, highly paid IT guys and executives don't get to play on USAR teams


ouch. that one hurt. almost as much as the raw skin on my shoulders lol.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2017)

BASICallyEMT said:


> Drove ambulances from Arizona 19 hours straight.. We are still
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two people from my AMR division are in that picture...


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 31, 2017)

Poor River Medical, everyone thinking they're supervisors lol. At least that's how it was on the Isaac deployment


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 31, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Poor River Medical, everyone thinking they're supervisors lol. At least that's how it was on the Isaac deployment



I forgot they wear white polos. Had that same exact thought.


----------



## Jon (Sep 1, 2017)

BASICallyEMT said:


> Drove ambulances from Arizona 19 hours straight.. We are still
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you make it out of Arlington yet? A few of those faces look familiar, but everything blurs together.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jon (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi all!

I got told I was on standby, semi-officially, Sunday afternoon. Got the phone call at 11pm, then told at midnight I had a 7am flight, and to be at Ops at 0500.

Got into Arlington around 11am, got out of there about 7pm Monday. Finally checked in and went to bed at the staging area at 0500 Tuesday. Spent the next day and a half in staging (some mechanical issues kept our strike team sidelined).

Wednesday afternoon/evening, and today? It's been multiple long drives for various missions. Currently standing by in eastern TX, expecting tomorrow will be eventful.

If you're here, shoot me a PM. Always nice to meet other forum members.




PS, Throwback memories here. @MMiz should remember helping me to update the forum from Katrina, 12 year ago, when all I had with me was a Nextel with T9 texting email. That was painful.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Sep 2, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Two people from my AMR division are in that picture...


Yup... We been doing random jobs around here since Monday and now we being demobilized tomorrow.. Got alot of pissed off people here including our teams in the field asking for relief and assistance. Maybe 10 more disasters from now FEMA will get it right.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Sep 2, 2017)

Jon said:


> Did you make it out of Arlington yet? A few of those faces look familiar, but everything blurs together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Not my group... They sent some to Houston today to take supplies and rest of us being sent home... I personally raced to Houston today to drop off important medications to a clinic which turned out to be just flu shots... They literally raced us back because we were being "deployed" when we got back they told us we are going home.... The best part was when we drove the ambulances 19 hours they said we would sleep for atleast 12. We got 2 hours in before they woke us up at 3 pm to deploy... Which was really for us just to sit around for hours then spend the rest of the day packing up supplies to ship out..


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Sep 2, 2017)

I apologize for the rants.. Just frustrated that I wasn't able to help more. This is my first deployment so I am trying to just take this as a learning experience. Hope you all keep safe and get home soon.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 2, 2017)

how is there possibly a fire.... ugh....


BASICallyEMT said:


> I apologize for the rants.. Just frustrated that I wasn't able to help more. This is my first deployment so I am trying to just take this as a learning experience. Hope you all keep safe and get home soon.


don't worry. Your helping plenty. "frontlines folks" need behind the scenes help. If it makes you feel better i don't want to be doing my job. I'd do behind the scene stuff if i could. Sleep is rare.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 2, 2017)

Our BLS team we sent is also being sent home. The ALS teams we sent are still out there.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 2, 2017)

Jon said:


> PS, Throwback memories here. @MMiz should remember helping me to update the forum from Katrina, 12 year ago, when all I had with me was a Nextel with T9 texting email. That was painful.



I remember the Katrina updates in 2005, was actually thinking about it a few days ago.  I remember setting up a phone line so you could call in and record a message.  Those were the days.

More than a decade later, good to see you around again!  I'm not surprised you're helping out with Harvey.  Stay safe and don't be a stranger!


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 2, 2017)

BASICallyEMT said:


> I apologize for the rants.. Just frustrated that I wasn't able to help more. This is my first deployment so I am trying to just take this as a learning experience. Hope you all keep safe and get home soon.



Granted I've never been on a FEMA deployment before and my experience is only with multi-agency incidents within CA. From my experience as a seasonal these types of incidents are a lot of hurry up and wait. I distinctly remember on my first strike team to the 2014 fire siege in San Diego our strike team was on 24 hr stand-by (quick response for any new veg fire starts) at basecamp and we responded code 3 to Camp Pendleton (the tomahawk fire I believe) only to stage for 2 hours before getting an assignment. Theres a lot of hurry up and wait and what the hell are we doing of large scale incidents like wild land fires or FEMA deployments. The behind the scenes and the crappy assignments (staging and standing by) are what makes the crews lives better who are out on the incident.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 2, 2017)

Anybody get asked what we need down in Texas chalk up jet fuel/ fuel for helicopters top of the list


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 2, 2017)

And a new car for this medic

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 2, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> And a new car for this medic
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Heard something like 600k totaled cars. Within city limits alone


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Heard something like 600k totaled cars. Within city limits alone


Yep not counting secondary damage like with water in gas and out in the counties

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 2, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Yep not counting secondary damage like with water in gas and out in the counties
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



Well I started in katy where houses were fully submerged and nothing's changed between there and ~~25 miles east of Houston, we've been working our way across... FEMA is feeding some major bs up my nose too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Sep 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Anybody get asked what we need down in Texas chalk up jet fuel/ fuel for helicopters top of the list



They were sending the River Medical guys with a small load of fuel. Thing is the unit that was towing the trailer was the same unit I took to Houston the same day... I had to fill up the gas tank 4 times just to make it(that was without towing). It runs on gasoline and goes through half a tank every 40 min. Was pretty challenging since a lot of areas were sold out. Wonder if they even made it-_-


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 2, 2017)

BASICallyEMT said:


> They were sending the River Medical guys with a small load of fuel. Thing is the unit that was towing the trailer was the same unit I took to Houston the same day... I had to fill up the gas tank 4 times just to make it(that was without towing). It runs on gasoline and goes through half a tank every 40 min. Was pretty challenging since a lot of areas were sold out. Wonder if they even made it-_-



A fellow emt lifer to remain anonymous helped us and got us some fuel for our Bird. But we will still need more lol. The Helios I've been on have been going nonstop almost. Upmost respect for the pilots/mechanics. 

Side note/rant/soap box: why does it take for such a disaster to reunite a country/region. Idk if I'm even allowed to say this here, but I have seen all types races, orientations, ages, and sizes help each other here. I don't know for the other responders helping down here but it's going to be a shock(for a few days) for me to go from this environment, back to Le work back home. Everybody has been nothing but thankful(even local medics/ff/Leo) for the nations help.
/end rant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullets (Sep 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Idk if I'm even allowed to say this here, but I have seen all types races, orientations, ages, and sizes help each other here. I don't know for the other responders helping down here but it's going to be a shock(for a few days) for me to go from this environment, back to Le work back home. Everybody has been nothing but thankful(even local medics/ff/Leo) for the nations help.
> /end rant
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think its just where you work. I went down to Beaumont after Rita and i had the same experience. I want to say its a southern thing. Living in the northeast makes people hard. Its weird


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Sep 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> A fellow emt lifer to remain anonymous helped us and got us some fuel for our Bird. But we will still need more lol. The Helios I've been on have been going nonstop almost. Upmost respect for the pilots/mechanics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have rarely been out of Cali.. I'm also a minority and I was shocked on how polite the residents of Texas actually were. Definitely a day/night difference from California. I'm just not a fan of rural areas. Even had a car tailgate us and of course he had California plates.. Was actually pretty funny.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 3, 2017)

When I was sent out to Sandy in New York let’s just say that the people we encountered were less than friendly


----------



## Jon (Sep 3, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> When I was sent out to Sandy in New York let’s just say that the people we encountered were less than friendly



Indeed. I love coming to the south. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 3, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> When I was sent out to Sandy in New York let’s just say that the people we encountered were less than friendly


not surprising... sorry u had to witness that. lol
part of me wants to come back to texas when its not underwater, but part of me says no thanks to the open carry sword law.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 3, 2017)

That just lets us reenact the latest episodes of GoT. It's no biggie, especially because of the guns. 

On a serious note, gas has been a problem, but it is going to get better. The crappy used car/salvage market is going to _explode, _if you're wanting to take a 'running' once-flooded ride. 

It's weird, but up in North Harris County, it's almost like the storm didn't happen. FM-1960 looks _exactly_ the same and until you get into individual neighborhoods, its like nothing happened. Surprisingly, Ella Blvd didn't flood...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 4, 2017)

Well what do you know... I made it in a picture on EMTlife...

Currently in Houston on DRT. Been to some pretty devastated areas. Wild. 

Irma is expected to get stronger and hit hard if it makes landfall. Unknown if they'll hold onto us or send us packing.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 4, 2017)

@SandpitMedic My team was supposed to be let go wednesday/thursday.. however, that decision will be made on a day to day basis. depending upon where it decides to go.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 4, 2017)

Yeah we are unsure if we will be demobilized anytime soon. Our team only had a few logistical missions and a few transport missions.
The local and state entities are getting back to business as usual in most areas. The problem is the areas surrounding the Buffalo Bayou and other local waterways at this point. Some of the reservoirs need to be released again, which will cause reflooding of areas where the water has receded. Most evacuations have already taken place, there are a lot of law enforcement protecting from looters and trying to warn people of returning.
I spent most of my day yesterday in flood boundaries in the cordon zones, we only assisted with one rescue. Talked to a lot of state troopers who were brought in from other areas of Texas about the reflooding.

So far we've been to NRG stadium and local AMR offices for staging, as well as street posting for calls. We have three strike teams with us. We've been hoping for some real critical FEMA missions to come through, but like others have said it's more hurry up and wait than actual missions. We'd like to help out more in East Texas before we get demobilization orders. We shall see.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 4, 2017)

Wonder how many of you will come my way in about 8 days or so....


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm guessing quite a few. I know it sounds selfish, but I really need this disaster season to give it a rest because I have school and the GI Bill waits for no hurricane.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 4, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> Wonder how many of you will come my way in about 8 days or so....


I was guessing... keyword... that Irma may actually mimic Ike. The 1100 update from NHC shows a more southernly track heading over Cuba and into the GOM where it may intensify and turn in a northbound direction.

It's still too early to tell, but I took a peek at some of the models and the track that Ike took, and thus far they are similar. 

FL as well as the Gulf states should start preparing, just in case. We should have better forecasts and models in the next couple of days.

Also... I missed you last time you were in my neck of the woods. Perhaps I'll see you in yours next week 

Of course, there's always the scenario where Irma fizzles or heads out to sea.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 4, 2017)

SandpitMedic said:


> I was guessing... keyword... that Irma may actually mimic Ike. The 1100 update from NHC shows a more southernly track heading over Cuba and into the GOM where it may intensify and turn in a northbound direction.
> 
> It's still too early to tell, but I took a peek at some of the models and the track that Ike took, and thus far they are similar.
> 
> ...


If it mimics Ike, my little island will cease to exist. As will my county 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 4, 2017)

You'll have the support of TF-2/1NYS & NYS air national guard and the PJ's that come with it @akflightmedic!
I may be staying in texas for 2-3 days since going from texas-> florida is easier then texas-> NYS-> florida.
I just want to be on solid land for one day. Idk how flight medics and nurses do it, I've gone crazy pulling 14 hr days on helicopters lol.

From what i gather everything will become much clearer come Wednesday/Thursday. At least thats what the ever so productive folks at FEMA tell me.


----------



## TraumaTart (Sep 4, 2017)

The Mobile Alabama Sheriffs' Dept loaded up their ' chuckwagon'/mobile canteen with deputies, grub and ammo and headed to Houston.As of Mon 9/4 10,000 hot meals have been served to first responders.


----------



## Jon (Sep 6, 2017)

SandpitMedic said:


> I was guessing... keyword... that Irma may actually mimic Ike. The 1100 update from NHC shows a more southernly track heading over Cuba and into the GOM where it may intensify and turn in a northbound direction.
> 
> It's still too early to tell, but I took a peek at some of the models and the track that Ike took, and thus far they are similar.
> 
> ...



Don't tell me we're sitting in the same damn parking lot the last two days and haven't met up.

We've been at NRG since Sunday night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 6, 2017)

Jon said:


> Don't tell me we're sitting in the same damn parking lot the last two days and haven't met up.
> 
> We've been at NRG since Sunday night.
> 
> ...


I would laugh so hard at that 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 8, 2017)

I was not staged at nrg.
We were demobilized and sent home Wednesday.


----------



## Jon (Sep 9, 2017)

SandpitMedic said:


> I was not staged at nrg.
> We were demobilized and sent home Wednesday.



Lucky you. They finally demobilized us late Thursday night. Got into DFW metro at 2am, and got a couple hours sleep at a hotel. Flight out yesterday afternoon, and finally actually home at midnight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 9, 2017)

So we found out for every day of hurricane ops we did, everyone gets an 8 hour bonus. That's gonna be Nice

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephanie Harmon (Nov 2, 2017)

I have a few friends who got so affected. They just relocated to San Diego for the meantime with their relatives.


----------

